

Startup Riot 2010 Accepting Applications - sanjayparekh
http://startupriot.com

======
sanjayparekh
Startup Riot is hitting its third year in 2010. It is absolutely not a pay to
pitch event and has never been - selected presenting entrepreneurs pay NOTHING
to present. They also don't pay for a booth or anything else other than their
own travel costs. In addition, I'm putting together a travel assistance fund
to help entrerpeneurs that need money to pay to come to the event. All
startups regardless of stage or need are welcome to apply. The only ones that
aren't are services 'startups' with zero innovation (think startup law or
accounting firms or consulting practices).

------
ajju
Good stuff. Giving a booth/table to each presenter at an event that doesn't
charge startups to present is a truly class act.

I am sure the audience prize will make it more exciting too.

------
mrshoe
We'll be in Atlanta for PyCon that weekend as it is (and you all should be,
too!). This looks like a great way to maximize utility on those travel costs.

~~~
sanjayparekh
Dude - thanks for the heads up on this. Will reach out to the organizers and
see if we can help each other out.

------
onewland
I can't find anywhere on the website that states where (geographically) this
actually takes place.

~~~
sanjayparekh
whoops! sorry - Atlanta, Georgia. Will fix right now.

------
andrewmwatson
I'm going to be submitting OtherNum to present! I had a blast last year and
saw a lot of great startups. I met pivotal members of the community and got a
lot of great ideas. This is going to be an EPIC event.

------
mikewilt
Sounds great --- I'm looking forward to this event!

